# best gift ever!



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wanted to share something I was reminded of when I posted a letter to a friend yesterday...

One of the best gifts I've ever gotten was a total surprise. My husband sneakily downloaded one of the photos I had taken of my dove Oliver. He then ordered me a booklet of postage stamps with the photo on them. I only use the stamps for very special letters, and I smile every time I see the stamps in my desk drawer. Picture is attached. 

(I had posed Oliver in my Hibiscus plant for this one. I love taking pictures of my birds, but 9 times out of 10 they don't come out very well. Thank goodness for digital!)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a lovely, thoughtful and beautiful surprise.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

That is so terrific! How did he do that?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni Birds said:


> That is so terrific! How did he do that?


There are a few USPS licensed vendors for the photo stamps. Not sure which one he used, but here is a good example:

http://photo.stamps.com/Store/?source=si10985886


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I turned the picture of my Sammy, he's part of my signature, into a stamp too. I use it for special mailings.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely idea and thoughtful gift.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

that looks lovely


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a great idea and a thoughtful gift, amoonswirl, thanks for passing
that information along.

fp


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

feralpigeon said:


> That's a great idea and a thoughtful gift, amoonswirl, thanks for passing
> that information along.


You are all quite welcome! I'd love to see a "Pet Pigeons" series of photo stamps (or maybe trading cards.) Every bird I read about here has such a unique character. It would be fun to see pictures all of them in one place 

Anyway...the stamps do make a great gift. And a pretty envelope decoration for special letters.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Karen great minds think alike! I actually made trading cards for our whole family during Christmas and each person got to sign and trade their cards with each other and ended up with a whole pack of family! I still have the templet and could make pigeon cards! Just need some info-stats and stuff for the back and photos what a good idea! It would be fun!


----------

